# Địa điểm cung cấp máy lạnh âm trần Toshiba 1.5 ngựa - áp dụng Freeship khu vực HCM



## truchlv123 (8/4/21)

*Địa điểm cung cấp máy lạnh âm trần Toshiba RAV-130USP - 1.5hp chính hãng giá rẻ*

*Máy lạnh âm trần* Toshiba tại Hải Long Vân có giá từ 18.500.000đ – 40.600.000đ
=> Đây là những sản phẩm thuộc thương hiệu hàng đầu Nhật Bản, với chất lượng cực kì tốt đã được kiểm định và tin dùng của rất nhiều khách hàng.
Để tham khảo chi tiết dòng máy lạnh âm trần Toshiba 1.5 ngựa, các bạn có thể kéo xuống bài viết để theo dõi nhé!

+++ Xem thêm: 
1. *Thi công, lắp đặt máy lạnh âm trần cassette chuyên nghiệp, giá rẻ nhất*
2. *Đại lý máy lạnh âm trần cassette - may lanh am tran cassette*
3. *Máy lạnh âm trần Toshiba RAV-420USP - 5hp (5 ngựa)*






Hải Long Vân trước hết sẽ giúp bạn cung cấp một số thông tin về dòng máy lạnh âm trần Toshiba.


Máy lạnh âm trần Toshiba RAV-130USP - 1.5hp
Mã sản phẩm: RAV-130USP
Giá: 18.500.000 đ
Xuất xứ: Thái Lan
Công suất: 1.5 ngựa |1.5 hp
Hãng sản xuất: Máy lạnh Toshiba
Bảo hành: 1 năm

*Máy lạnh âm trần Toshiba RAV-130USP - 1.5hp (1.5 ngựa)*
Luồng khí mở rộng ở mọi hướng
Kích thước nhỏ gọn  
Kích thước nhỏ gọn, đặc biệt với chiều cao 256mm phù hợp với nhiều vị trí lắp đặt cho khách hàng.
Mặt nạ với cánh đảo hướng  
Kích thước mặt nạ là đồng nhất cho tất cả models, RBC-U31PGXP(W)-IN1. Dễ dàng bảo dưỡng, kết cấu gọn nẹ đơn giản cho việc lắp đặt.
Công việc đang rất là nhiều nhưng với thời tiết nóng bức hiện nay lại khiến bạn cảm thấy khó chịu, không thể nào tập trung suy nghĩ và hoàn thành công việc được. Hãy để máy lạnh âm trần Cassette 4 hướng thổi Toshiba trở thành người bạn thân thiết nhất của bạn.
Với thiết kế âm trần không chiếm diện tích và bộ lọc tiên tiến giúp khử mùi, loại bỏ nấm mốc và vi khuẩn độc hại đem lại bầu không khí trong lành, sảng khoái giúp bạn yên tâm làm việc mà không phải lo nghĩ bất kỳ vấn đề gì. 

*ƯU ĐIỂM NỔI BẬT:*
- Kích thước nhỏ gọn: Máy lạnh âm trần Cassette 4 hướng thổi Toshiba có kích thước nhỏ gọn với chiều cao đặc biệt là 256mm đáp ứng được mọi điều kiện lắp đặt.
- Bơm thoát nước ngưng: Bơm nước xả có thể bơm lên trên 850 mm từ bề mặt trần. Ngoài ra, máy còn cho phép bố trí đường ống với độ cao tự do tùy thuộc vào vị trí lắp đặt.
- 4 hướng thổi giúp phân phối lượng gió khắp mọi vị trí trong phòng
- Mặt nạ cho dòng lưu lượng gió lớn: Mặt nạ có cùng kích cỡ cho mọi công suất giúp đảm bảo tính thẫm mỹ cho mọi công trình. Bên cạnh đó, máy giúp dễ dàng điều chỉnh luồng gió nhờ hệ thống thổi đa hướng
- Dễ dàng bảo dưỡng và lắp đặt
- Thân thiện với môi trường: Máy sử dụng dung môi chất lạnh "non CFC" giúp giảm tác động đến môi trường.
- Lớp phủ dàn lạnh Aqua Resin: Dàn trao đổi nhiệt được phủ lớp Aqua Resin làm giảm sự động nước ngưng tụ, dầu trên dàn, cũng như giảm thiểu sự tích tụ bụi bẩn.
- Hiệu suất hoạt động cao: Máy cho phép chạy quá tải ở thời gian cao hay hoạt động trong phòng có kích thước lớn hơn so với máy.

Nếu đã nhắm trúng cho mình một cái tên và cần biết về sản phẩm đó nhiều hơn nữa, hãy nhanh nhanh gọi vào Holtine 0909787022 để được Mr Hoàng hỗ trợ tư vấn trực tiếp, tiết kiệm thời gian hơn nhé!













_Kỹ thuật Hải Long Vân thi công máy lạnh âm trần_

Một số hình ảnh thực tế kỹ thuật Hải Long Vân *thi công máy lạnh âm trần* cassette:







*KẾT LUẬN.*

Chúng tôi – Nhà thầu cơ điện lạnh Hải Long Vân chính là đại lý cấp 1 bán và thi công *máy lạnh âm trần* chính hãng giá rẻ nhất miền Nam mà bạn cần tìm.
Lưu ngay số Hotline 0909 787 022 – Mr Hoàng để được hỗ trợ tư vấn, lên lịch khảo sát, báo giá trọn gói và dự toán tổng chi phí thi công máy lạnh âm trần chính hãng trong thời gian nhanh nhất, chính xác nhất và hoàn toàn miễn phí.

*CÔNG TY TNHH TM VÀ DỊCH VỤ KỸ THUẬT HẢI LONG VÂN*

MST:  *0313071739*
Địa chỉ: 154/23 TCH10 – KP09 - P. Tân Chánh Hiệp – Q.12 – TP HCM – Việt Nam
Email gửi yêu cầu báo giá: maylanhchuyennghiep@gmail.com
Điện thoại: (028)6250 4576 - (028) 6250 2616 – (028)6686 3809 – (028)6680 5478
Hotline tư vấn kỹ thuật: 0909787022 Mr Hoàng
Hotline báo giá nhanh 24/7: 0901329411 Ms My (Zalo, Viber)
Website công ty: Đại lý máy lạnh chính hãng giá sỉ

Nguồn link bài viết: *ĐẠI LÝ MÁY LẠNH ÂM TRẦN DAIKIN CHÍNH HÃNG GIÁ SỈ*


----------

